# Amazon Prime Membership should be FREE for all the ICs!



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

We are front line people, isn't "Prime Now" membership should be FREE for all of us. Email support and Bezos for this *almost impossible* task to get this membership FREE for all the ICs

[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

if working for flex makes u want to give amazon **MORE** of ur business, u are out of your mind!!!!!!


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

I think this should be a perk after some threshold hours of working.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

With the bonus gift codes earned during the christmas rush, I can buy my own prime membership.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> With the bonus gift codes earned during the christmas rush, I can buy my own prime membership.


Bonus codes are not offered in all markets, probably only in CA and NV only.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

LLXC said:


> I think this should be a perk after some threshold hours of working.


Definitely yes! After at-least 400-500 Prime deliveries and 1200-1500 .com deliveries


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

I fail to see why you thing you deserve this?


----------



## pitflyer (Dec 22, 2016)

If they want to offer a bonus to people who do a lot of shifts, they should continue to offer Amazon gift cards so people can choose to get Prime or whatever else they need. I received a bonus for signing up, there were bonuses over Christmas, and if Amazon decides they want to reward continuous good service then that's on them. Like others i get the impression they'd rather get more new drivers than old one (kind of like how Uber and Lyft continuously recruit more drivers, rather than offering any thing really to the old timers) so it doesn't make business sense to them.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

Right now, they don't need to hand out incentives to keep people around. They have more than enough drivers.


----------

